# Good News & Nice Things - Day 3 - Another Double Whammy



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Two more good things today 

Firstly, in response to a previous poll that gained much attention, some debate and a large amount of support, we have created a private Addiction forum.

Please see details here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-private-forums.html

The purpose of this forum is to act as an online version of the sort of support groups offered by addiction services e.g. AA, NA, Addaction etc. It is a place to share and discuss addiction and our experiences of it.

Secondly, we'd like to announce the new *PLATINUM* badge. :clap:

Members who have been registered for 3 years and made at least 5000 posts will be automatically upgraded to a Platinum badge.

You should now be starting to see the odd member with this new badge dotted about 

That's all for today  more tomorrow ...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Is the diamond badge based on previous posts or is it starting from....now?

Keep your lower back tight with its natural arch during the squat.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Is the Diamond badge equivalent to being knighted??


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Is the Diamond badge equivalent to being knighted??


No it just means you're a diamond geezer


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Katy, spoilsport!

I literally just posted a very childish and frivalous post then noticed I'd changed. I'll have to up the caffeine and go and post something sensible now....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> Is the diamond badge based on previous posts or is it starting from....now?
> 
> Keep your lower back tight with its natural arch during the squat.


Ha ha...back is always arched thanks  It's doesn't start from now, no...there are some members who have gone above and beyond for this board in the past who we'd like to acknowledge but no doubt more will emerge 



Bull Terrier said:


> Is the Diamond badge equivalent to being knighted??


It's an aknowledgement


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

<--------------- :wink:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Katy, spoilsport!
> 
> I literally just posted a very childish and frivalous post then noticed I'd changed. I'll have to up the caffeine and go and post something sensible now....


Ha ha!! You can still post your chidlish posts!!  Badge may be changing though...we're not too happy with the appearance of it so are playing with the colours


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...back is always arched thanks  It's doesn't start from now, no...there are some members who have gone above and beyond for this board in the past who we'd like to acknowledge but no doubt more will emerge


Ok cool, I'll just sit here and keep pressing [F5]


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Great news about the new forum!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

rectus said:


> Is the diamond badge based on previous posts or is it starting from....now?
> 
> Keep your lower back tight with its natural arch during the squat.


 :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Katy, spoilsport!
> 
> I literally just posted a very childish and frivalous post then noticed I'd changed. I'll have to up the caffeine and go and post something sensible now....


Don't worry, I will post them on your behalf


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I always knew that Hacks was a Diamond Geezer...now I have proof. Brilliant!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Both great ideas and implemented in good time.

Well done the pair of you :thumbup1:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Both great ideas and implemented in good time.
> 
> Well done the pair of you :thumbup1:


Cheers Milky  Really appreciate that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Any ukm thongs in the clothing pipeline :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> Any ukm thongs in the clothing pipeline :whistling:


You'll have to wait for some more announcements  If so, shall I model the ones for the girlies  I'd so definately have some if we sold them!! :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> You'll have to wait for some more announcements  If so, shall I model the ones for the girlies  I'd so definately have some if we sold them!! :laugh:


Tease 

yes :wub:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Words just can't describe how much I'd like to one day earn diamond status


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Katy said:


> Two more good things today
> 
> You should now be *starting to see the odd member* with this new badge dotted about
> 
> That's all for today  more tomorrow ...


Crikey!!! well, I think I'm pretty much blessed with the "odd" gene....I accept my diamond status forthwith......... 

and....and....does it come with cake? :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Katy, spoilsport!
> 
> I literally just posted a very childish and frivalous post then noticed I'd changed. I'll have to up the caffeine and go and post something sensible now....


Congratulations on diamond mate!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Also, just put in my request for the addiction forum.... god knows I might be able to offer some useful advice, being an ex junkie and all :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Me Platinum too, am flattered... thank you @Katy and @Lorian. 

I didn't actually notice until I'd already made a post and then checked my quotes and read @DiggyV's comment about my badge changing... diamond members obviously don't require highly honed skills of perception! :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Me Platinum too, am flattered... thank you @Katy and @Lorian.
> 
> I didn't actually notice until I'd already made a post and then checked my quotes and read @DiggyV's comment about my badge changing... diamond members obviously don't require highly honed skills of perception! :lol:


or even Diamond :whistling:

(you were right about perception)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> or even Diamond :whistling:
> 
> (you were right about perception)


You see? No clue at all what's going on :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Words can't describe how much I want a diamond badge.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

......wheres mine :whistling:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Greenspin said:


> Words can't describe how much I want a diamond badge.


More names are coming in the next few days


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm actually diamond... thanks guys, although I've not been very helpful to the forum lately, lol.


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

how about giving some guys who are always giving great advice in the less known parts of the forum like the PH section jw980898 and jaspal for example...


----------

